# local maple syrup



## Ben (Apr 18, 2012)

Got this one a few months agoâ€¦ Just now getting around to showing it offâ€¦ I like it for many reason.. 1. I like bottles with embossed trees  2. I love the Adirondack Mountains 3. It is a nice local 4. It was free!!!! My brother gave it to meâ€¦ This first picture is of a maple tree with a bucket under it embossed EXTRA SUPERIOR MAPLE SYRUP


----------



## Ben (Apr 18, 2012)

GRASS RIVER / WAKE ROBIN / MAPLE VALLEY / SUGAR BUSHES


----------



## Ben (Apr 18, 2012)

ADIRONDACK MTS / VIRGIN FOREST / TRADE MARK with a horse shoe design / HORSE SHOE FORESTRY CO / HORSE SHOE / ST. LAWRENCE CO. N.Y.


----------



## Ben (Apr 18, 2012)

A nice ground lip


----------



## TJSJHART (Apr 18, 2012)

QUESTION? WHAT IS .. OR ARE  "SUGAR BUSHES"  ?


----------



## Ben (Apr 18, 2012)

A sugar bush is a grove of maple trees used to make maple syrup... the building it is boiled in is often called a sugar shack


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 18, 2012)

Love it...cool little syrup bottle!


----------



## botlguy (Apr 18, 2012)

Way, way, way KUHL. I really like that one.


----------



## madman (Apr 19, 2012)

very cool!


----------

